# Flats and bobbers LOVE IT!



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

No one wanted to fish last nite so i decided to hit the lake by myself, Since i was not planning on fishing long i decided not to even bring the boat, I grabed 2 tiger rods that had slip bobbers and already had 6 or 8 goldfish in the livewell, Threw my gear in the back of the truck and headed out, Got to lake around 6 pm Casted my two bobbers out and had a flat by 6:30, a 18, Bad pics. Tough when u fish alone. by 7:30 i caught another small flat just a 6 lb, I was textin my cousin, and he said he would be down, so he grabbed a couple more poles and met there around 8. I told him next run its yours, not 20 minns since he was there a bobber went down, he reeled in the slack and set the hook and got a 35, his PB so he was very happy, we fished till midnite and i caught a 22 at 11:00.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

thems some nice cats.bet your buddies wish they would've gone now.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

people dismiss using floats, but some of the best fishing is in the hotter days with a float letting the bait drift, nice catches and congrats on the PB for ya cousin...


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

Nice cats!!... sounded like fun!!

where exactly was that you caught them?.... maybe a map.... not that i would steal your honey hole....lol....


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Awesome job!!! Congrats!!


----------



## bigcat62 (Sep 3, 2009)

What size hook are you using when you use a float rig? 

CC


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

For the size of bait i was using which was 4-7 inch goldfish i was using 7/0 gamma octopus hooks.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

that last pic rocks, cool backround!! what lake is that? nice job as always


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

man thats one heck of a haul! i also like using floats especially along steep rip rap banks in the river. your floats look to be about the same size of mine only slimmer, mine hold 2oz of lead and a big gill fine.


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

nice looking fish

what lake are you fishing


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Booosh said:


> nice looking fish
> 
> what lake are you fishing


If i would tell ya everyone would be fishing it But the fish we been catching has been coming from a few different lakes not just one.


----------



## Whiskerhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Heck, I know places where the ONLY way you catch the kitties is under a bobber... unless you enjoy feeding bullheads that is...


----------



## catfish4life (Aug 11, 2009)

? Do u set the hook with a octopus hook or are they a circle hook don't know I have never used them before. Thanks


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

catfish4life said:


> ? Do u set the hook with a octopus hook or are they a circle hook don't know I have never used them before. Thanks


yep set the hook as hard as you can.


----------

